# 9 ft bamboo gigging pole and gig



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 9 ft (approx.) bamboo pole and gig for sale $20. good for beginner or intermediate


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Is that a stainless gig head??? If so, I'll take it...


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

It is a B&M Spears Gig Not mine so I am not sure but B&M site says SS hand forged, made in China let me know ed 857 1039


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Ed, go ahead and sell it if you get a chance.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Ill take it....


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Soldthks for looking


----------

